# Teenagers



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there

Just wondering if anyone has teenagers and what kind of things do they do to keep amused? I know there are lots of activities after school etc but my daughter usually sees her friends after school, goes to the local shopping centre, sports centre etc. Is it the same in Dubai?

Thanks loads for your help
D


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Yep. It doesn't seem to matter where you take teenagers, they still like to do the same things. The main difference may be that you will have to drive them around more. My kids don't have any friends from school in our neighbourhood, for example. But it's malls, cinemas, and friends all the way.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

flossie said:


> Yep. It doesn't seem to matter where you take teenagers, they still like to do the same things. The main difference may be that you will have to drive them around more. My kids don't have any friends from school in our neighbourhood, for example. But it's malls, cinemas, and friends all the way.


Thanks for that its good to know, my daughter who's 12 is the one that here needs taken here and there!! She's not happy though because here she does cheerleading and is very good but to my knowledge I haven't found any clubs in Dubai But I am sure she will find something else to do


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I will ask around to the other Mum's I know and see if there is cheerleading or something similar here. Probably not, but you never know, do you?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

flossie said:


> I will ask around to the other Mum's I know and see if there is cheerleading or something similar here. Probably not, but you never know, do you?


Thanks for that Flossie - Don't hold out much hope though  She had the chance to go to Florida to a National competition where all teh best cheerleaders from the States go but couldn't go back for 2nd auditions because we were moving - I felt such a bad mum


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I felt like a bad mum for the first 6 months we were here. Took my kids away from their cousins, took them away from great beaches and sporting opportunities. Took them away from everything they knew. Tears everytime a friend had a birthday, the school camp, the final school assembly, (all this at their old school, I mean) etc, etc. Then a few weeks ago my oldest said she loved it here and even my youngest asked if we would be here for him to go to grade 4 next year. You will feel so guilty that it will be like a knife in your heart. But hang in there and before you know it, they actually won't care that much. If all else fails, try bribery. We bribed our kids with a trip to Paris. Bear in mind that we are from Oz so that's a huge deal to them. We also flew Grandpa out and then their Godmother came for a visit. It helped reinforce to them that just because we live here, it doesn't mean we're never going to see anybody. It really won't hurt to spoil them rotten for the first couple of months. Take them skiing in the mall, take them shopping, go to Fujeirah for the weekend. You know, all that sort of stuff.

Can really see why your daughter would be gutted about missing out on Florida. Could she do gymnastics instead? Or is that a stupid question?
x


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

flossie said:


> I felt like a bad mum for the first 6 months we were here. Took my kids away from their cousins, took them away from great beaches and sporting opportunities. Took them away from everything they knew. Tears everytime a friend had a birthday, the school camp, the final school assembly, (all this at their old school, I mean) etc, etc. Then a few weeks ago my oldest said she loved it here and even my youngest asked if we would be here for him to go to grade 4 next year. You will feel so guilty that it will be like a knife in your heart. But hang in there and before you know it, they actually won't care that much. If all else fails, try bribery. We bribed our kids with a trip to Paris. Bear in mind that we are from Oz so that's a huge deal to them. We also flew Grandpa out and then their Godmother came for a visit. It helped reinforce to them that just because we live here, it doesn't mean we're never going to see anybody. It really won't hurt to spoil them rotten for the first couple of months. Take them skiing in the mall, take them shopping, go to Fujeirah for the weekend. You know, all that sort of stuff.
> 
> Can really see why your daughter would be gutted about missing out on Florida. Could she do gymnastics instead? Or is that a stupid question?
> x


I know exactly what you mean I've already had the last nativity play and last ceilidh!! The worst will be the last cheer comp in April before we come- mega tears there!! The children know that Gran will be able to come out and stay for however long she wants to and my son's 2 friends have already said "can we come out and visit!!!" 

Although we are not coming out till April hubby comes in Jan so we have already organised a trip out in Feb for a week with Gran and the children can see their new house and visit the school, pick some furniture for their rooms and as you say do some "fun" stuff. They can't wait to go to the water park!!!

I think they are looking forward to it as my daughter said yesterday after several days of cold,wet weather "I can't wait till we go to Dubai!!!!"

My daughter did gymnastics when she was younger so that maybe something that she takes up again, she has also wanted to learn to ski for ages and she used to go horse ridding so I am sure that she will find loads to do once she is there 

Thanks Flossie for your help - where abouts do you stay?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Arunkumarvjst said:


> i would suggest to take care of your daugter!
> now a days people are nt good and also the days are changing!


Sorry I don't really understand your post


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

We're in the Meadows. For now anyway, unless rents drop dramatically. What on earth is ceilidh?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

flossie said:


> We're in the Meadows. For now anyway, unless rents drop dramatically. What on earth is ceilidh?


Sorry Flossie a Ceilidh is a Scottish Dance in which they do Scottish country dancing - its not as bad as it sounds they are a good laugh and VERY energetic!! It is popular at Christmas in secondary schools instead of a Disco.

We looked at the Meadows too but were a bit pricey for us. I think it is crazy the amount that you have to pay for rent in Dubai. We are hoping to rent our house while we are away and we wont probably make what we are going to have to pay for a year in Dubai over the 6 years that we may stay over there!!!

The joys!! Are you going home for Christmas?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

No, sadly we're not going home for Christmas. Actually, it's not as sad as I thought it would be, we're looking forward to it, even though it will be just us. Last year my Dad came here for Christmas which made things a bit easier. I'm sure they'll have enough presents to keep them occupied for the day and we've ordered a Turkey with the trimmings and pudding that has to be picked up at 12 noon for lunch. A bit different to the salads and prawns etc that we used to have in Australia.

I did Scottish Dancing for 3 years as a child! LOL.

We're lucky to be paying less for our Villa than what they are asking for the Springs at the moment. Crazy. But I just read that rents maybe coming down 20% to 30% by first quarter which would be great for us as we have to move in April. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

flossie said:


> No, sadly we're not going home for Christmas. Actually, it's not as sad as I thought it would be, we're looking forward to it, even though it will be just us. Last year my Dad came here for Christmas which made things a bit easier. I'm sure they'll have enough presents to keep them occupied for the day and we've ordered a Turkey with the trimmings and pudding that has to be picked up at 12 noon for lunch. A bit different to the salads and prawns etc that we used to have in Australia.
> 
> I did Scottish Dancing for 3 years as a child! LOL.
> 
> We're lucky to be paying less for our Villa than what they are asking for the Springs at the moment. Crazy. But I just read that rents maybe coming down 20% to 30% by first quarter which would be great for us as we have to move in April. Fingers crossed.


Thanks for all your help Flossie and hope you and your family have a great Christmas and all the very best for 2009


----------

